

Finding the Best Bug Tracking Tool - martin_tipgain
http://blog.testmunk.com/finding_the_best_bug_tracking_tool

======
BillTheCat
Someone should send them a list of the best blog hosts that don't choke on
traffic from HN.

~~~
zacharynewton
Seriously, don't make a technical blog and not be ready for a torrent of hits
from Hacker News.

------
ausjke
Redmine is the best for small to large team,wish it is Not ruby though.

